# Recipedb - Coopers Dark Ale Clone



## AndrewQLD (20/5/09)

Coopers Dark Ale Clone  Ale - Brown Porter  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Download the BeerSmith file from the recipe discussion for more accurate details   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.2 kg BB Ale Malt    0.2 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.15 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt    0.15 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III     0.2 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 31.3 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 56 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days           

View attachment CDA.bsm








View attachment darkale.txt


----------



## gibbocore (20/5/09)

cheers mate.

Will be making this one this month.

Then probably one more use of the yeast for a stout.


----------



## mauriceatron (17/8/09)

Looks good. Can't believe I missed this recipe in here before.

I was curious on how you mashed this so I opened up the .bsm file in a hex editor (I don't have Beersmith and my software doesn't import it). I found what I think is the mashing schedule. Is this the mash process:

Mash in 5m 35C
Heat (direct?) to 52C 10mins
15 min Protein rest @ 52C
Heat to 63C 10mins
60min Sacch rest @63C

I don't direct heat my mash tun (errrrr Esky) so I'd probably change it up anyway but it would be good to know what you did.

Would be nice to make in Spring and store for next Autumn I think.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/8/09)

mauriceatron said:


> Looks good. Can't believe I missed this recipe in here before.
> 
> I was curious on how you mashed this so I opened up the .bsm file in a hex editor (I don't have Beersmith and my software doesn't import it). I found what I think is the mashing schedule. Is this the mash process:
> 
> ...



Yep, that's pretty much it, with a couple more steps.
I've added a text file to the original post at the start of the thread to make it easier for non beerSmith users to view the recipe. Hope that gives you a bit more detail.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## mauriceatron (17/8/09)

Thanks for that Andrew! Much appreciated.

I'm going to make this one on the weekend but somehow I don't think it's going to last that long around my place.


----------



## robbo5253 (17/8/09)

Hey,

Can someone help me convert this to a Kits & Bits or an extract recipe.

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/8/09)

robbo5253 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can someone help me convert this to a Kits & Bits or an extract recipe.
> 
> ...



This should be close.
View attachment darkext.bsm

View attachment darkext.txt


But I haven't brewed extract for a number of years so my conversion might need a little tweaking, possibly lower the Pale malt and increase the sugar a bit to help with attenuation.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (18/11/09)

G'day Andrew

I've been eyeing off this recipe for a while cos Coopers Dark is one of my favorites. 

I ended up making this as a partial. 2kg ale + dark malts + 1.5 kg tin of coopers liquid wheat malt. 

Wow how good is this. Hope the photo works. 






Many Thanks

MOM


----------



## brando (18/11/09)

Yep, very nice this one. I did it AG and loved the result, even though I'm not a real big fan of dark beers.

IMO it's best to age this one for about 2-3 months to allow the black/roast malts to mellow - any earlier and I found the roasty/burnt/coffee flavour a bit full-on for my liking. I haven't noticed any change or improvement in ageing past about the 3 month mark.

I'll probably do another batch in Autumn for winter drinking.


----------



## Phoney (18/11/09)

Well how about that, even the mayor of Mildura approves of this beer  I will be making this one next... Is there a difference in yeasts from CDA to CPA & CSA?


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/11/09)

mayor of mildura said:


> G'day Andrew
> 
> I've been eyeing off this recipe for a while cos Coopers Dark is one of my favorites.
> 
> ...



Nice Pic your Honor, glad you liked the beer and I'm glad you managed a good conversion to partial, not always an easy thing to do.



phoneyhuh said:


> Well how about that, even the mayor Mildura approves of this beer  I will be making this one next... Is there a difference in yeasts from CDA to CPA & CSA?




Same yeast, but I'd keep the fermentation temp down to 16 for the CDA to keep the esters restrained.


Brando is right it does improve up to 3 mths, but it never really lasts longer than that and I have an empty keg.

Andrew


----------

